# Score!!



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

My co-worker is leaving the company, and as a parting gift she dug out the AFX set she'd been given as a child, and passed it along to the office crazy guy who still plays with toys!










aside from the near mint cars (as a little girl, she didn't play with it very much at all!) There's the box the cars came in (with the 2 holes to check and make sure there were cars inside) the still-sealed tune up kit with model motoring racing oil, all the paperwork, a paper crossover bridge, and, other than the masking tape, a pretty spiffy condition box (and of course all the track, guards, supports etc you'd expect!).

Gotta love folks with cool toys that don't mind sharing!

john


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that was a very cool gesture on her part. congratulations


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely a cool Gesture.:thumbsup:
Isn't it the person leaving that usually gets the gifts.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Harold Sage said:


> Definitely a cool Gesture.:thumbsup:
> Isn't it the person leaving that usually gets the gifts.


She and I've been co-workers for almost 13 years. I'll be throwing her a party on her last day, but as I'm her manager, and she had to give me the resignation letter, I guess she felt this'd help soften the blow.

Her only request was that I not "cannibalize the cars" - and that she get to come visit the slot cave to play with them sometime - a very reasonable request!

john


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a lovely set, John! You are one lucky guy! Make sure you throw her one hell of a party! :hat:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

schweet! i always loved those Firebirds... 

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so Jealous! I Love that white Firebird, among my Fav AFX cars for sure! Enjoy!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How cool is that?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

A warm-and-fuzzy-feeling thread if there ever was one! Neat story, neat person. Offer her a big raise to stay!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! I'd see about giving her an extra paycheck!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

send her a picture of yourself, enjoying the set!

Congrats!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome set. Love the story behind this well-preserved time capsule. Those 'birds look like they're perfect! If you get a chance to shoot a few close-ups of them, definitely post 'em!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great story there. That was very nice of her to think of you and pass the set along.


----------

